# Who sells Vandy vapes Pulse BF rda?



## bjorncoetsee (24/5/17)

Any vendor selling this?


----------



## Petrus (25/5/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Any vendor selling this?


Nope,, not yet. I think, they will hit out shores by end of next week. A little birdie told me so.


----------



## KrayFish404 (25/5/17)

It's still on pre-release/order, I ordered mine from FT 2 days ago, think it was just under $22.

It should release on 25 May, on GB it says 4 June so who knows.

Happy waiting...


----------



## KZOR (8/6/17)

Any vendor care to share some good news concerning this RDA?


----------



## KrayFish404 (8/6/17)

Bastards moved the release date again, seems it will be between 20 and 29 June.

Fasttech moved mine up plus 7 days from today, but they are super-optimistic on release dates and change that date too often, and multiple times.

At this speed we will see clones before the authentic, it's not the first time that's happened.

Oh well still gives me some time to find a proper squonk device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/6/17)

Wish they'd hurry up, I'm really keen to try this one.


----------



## Waltervh (13/6/17)

Hi, We just got them in

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-22

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (13/6/17)

Waltervh said:


> Hi, We just got them in
> 
> https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-22



Neither FT nor Gb has released theirs yet... Dammit, I am sure your's will fly in the next hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (13/6/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> Neither FT nor Gb has released theirs yet... Dammit, I am sure your's will fly in the next hour.



It Gives new life to the old Wraith

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (13/6/17)

That doesn't help me! Grrrrrrr

Ha ha and here I thought I still had a month to find me a sqounk mod before mine arrives.

So, how is it? <<<asks jealous person in jealous voice>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (13/6/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> That doesn't help me! Grrrrrrr
> 
> Ha ha and here I thought I still had a month to find me a sqounk mod before mine arrives.
> 
> So, how is it? <<<asks jealous person in jealous voice>>>




Its Awesome, have 24ga Nicrome, 3mm 8 wraps with 1 airhole open and just love it...very smooth

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/6/17)

Ours have arrived 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-pulse-rda-by-vandy-vape


----------



## KZOR (13/6/17)

@KrayFish404 .... you welcome to buy mine for R450 .... also in Cape Town. 
3 Hours old.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45 (13/6/17)

KZOR said:


> @KrayFish404 .... you welcome to buy mine for R450 .... also in Cape Town.
> 3 Hours old.


Not ur cup of tea @KZOR


----------



## KrayFish404 (13/6/17)

KZOR said:


> @KrayFish404 .... you welcome to buy mine for R450 .... also in Cape Town.
> 3 Hours old.


Wat is fout met hou hahahaha!

Still need a mod... Still deciding.


----------



## KZOR (13/6/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Not ur cup of tea @KZOR


Descent atty but a need something that can compete with the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

